# Flickering UV light



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Thought I'd pass this along. A Halloween Forum member, MarkOf13, posted a question about using a CFL bulb in a fluorescent-starter flicker circuit. I tested my flicker circuit with a 60W CFL and it turns out that it works - the CFL behaves the same way as an incandescent bulb. This means that you can use a UV CFL bulb in that circuit to make a flickering black light.
The question of UV flicker comes up from time to time, and the usual answer is that it may not be possible to do it with a standard UV tube, at least not easily. This seems to solve the problem. Since most UV CFL's are ~13W the FS-2 starter would be the best choice.


----------



## HallowEve (Apr 13, 2009)

Otaku is that one of those twisted fluorescent bulbs?
If so I did use one of those bulbs in a Lighting FX box like the one here http://www.starlight.com/lightfx.html it worked for awhile but in about an hour of continuous use it burned out from the flickering. You may want to test the bulb running in your fixture for awhile to make sure it won't burn out on you like it did for me.

:jol:


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Yes, that's the type. I just ran a short test, about 5 mins, with a white 60W CFL. I should test this for a longer time and see if the bulb holds up. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

As long as the CFL stays 'hot' then the UV output should be OK but unless you really need a 'dark room' UV flicker, I'd think about keeping the UV on permamently and using a normal flicker bulb setup to 'wash out' the UV effect.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Interesting. Just off the top of my head, I'd think the CFL ballast wouldn't be too happy with the constant arcing/sparking/surging developed across the starter. So it would be good to maybe test with a cheaper bulb. On the flip side, an old tube style fixture might not mind too much. So if you applied the flicker to a 4' UV tube with a regular ballast, it might survive OK. Though you might have to bypass the 'flicker' starter to get the tube on and warmed up, then engage the flicker circuit.


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

A different approach I have used is to put a UV LED into a flicker candle circuit. UV LEDs do put out a lot of unwelcome visible purple light but the flicker effect worked well.


----------

